# Hdmi handshake problems between TX-NR818 and Oppo BDP93



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good day everyone ,

I have an issue that i cannot resolve. 

Until recently i had an Onkyo TX-NR709 to which i connected my oppo BDP-93. My display device is an Optoma HD20 connected to the main ou of the Onkyo. It often had problem handshaking hdmi on startup either falling back to analog or having to resync multiple times before locking in the signal .

But the strangest problem was if i wanted to play cd on the oppo. In order to be able to lock in the hdmi signal i had to change the Onkyo output to main sub . Never could figure out why 

Anyhow yesterday i bought an Onkyo TX-NR818 and i am experiencing the sale issues when trying to listen to cd. If i leave the onkyo on main out it tries to lock in the hdmi signal but keeps retrying again and again without any success. If i shut down the Onkyo and power it up again it is able to lock in the hdmi but display no signal unless i switch back the main out to sub on the Onkyo 

So i am telling myself that if i am getting the same issues on 2 diffrent Onkyo model there must something i am not configuring properly 

If someone is experiening the same issues and was able to resolve it i would appreciate any help 

Thank you 


Alain


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Alain,
I am going to try to look into this. Until a few weeks ago I was using an Onkyo TX-NR3008 with my OPPO BDP-93 and have never experienced any handshaking issues. Truly must be frustrating. I would try calling OPPO first as their CS is aces.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Alain,
> I am going to try to look into this. Until a few weeks ago I was using an Onkyo TX-NR3008 with my OPPO BDP-93 and have never experienced any handshaking issues. Truly must be frustrating. I would try calling OPPO first as their CS is aces.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks i will try that ...but the problem is i do not know if it is the Oppo or the Onkyo that is causing the problem


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

UPDATE : After talking to Oppo here what i did. I disconnected the projector hdmi cable from the Onkyo main out. Switch the Oppo hdmi from hdmi 1 to 2 . Power up the onkyo and the Oppo and the hdmi signal locked in and i was able to play an audio cd. 

Shut down everything switch back the Oppo hdmi from hdmi 2 to hdmi 1 repowered the Onkyo and Oppo same thing signal locked in was able to play audio cd. 

Shut down again reconnected the projector hdmi to Onkyo main out and power up onkyo and oppo then no signal ......I disengaged the hdcp in the onkyo still no signal 

So what i am missing here???? 

Alain


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It might be some sort of disharmony between the Marvell Qdeo that is only offered on HDMI 1 on the BDP-93 and the 818. The good news is I would run HDMI set it to Passthrough and use the stellar HQV Vida/Marvell Qdeo already offered on the 818. Mind you, the HQV Vida handles I believe everything but 4K Upsampling on the Onkyo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> It might be some sort of disharmony between the Marvell Qdeo that is only offered on HDMI 1 on the BDP-93 and the 818. The good news is I would run HDMI set it to Passthrough and use the stellar HQV Vida/Marvell Qdeo already offered on the 818. Mind you, the HQV Vida handles I believe everything but 4K Upsampling on the Onkyo.
> Cheers,
> JJ



I hear you but when i reconnected the projector i did leave it off it is as if as soon as a hdmi is connected to the Onkyo main out something gets triggered like the onkyo passes from hdmi stand alone to hdmi repeater and looking for a signal from that port


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

Is your Oppo firmware up to date? The x20 Yamaha's were recently experiencing similar problems. To Oppo's credit, they recently released a patch that fixes the issue with Yamaha.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

JDEaston said:


> Is your Oppo firmware up to date? The x20 Yamaha's were recently experiencing similar problems. To Oppo's credit, they recently released a patch that fixes the issue with Yamaha.


Yes both Onkyo and Oppo have the latest firmware installed 

Here is the latest answer from Oppo . When i tried there solution it worked but because i also have an xbox and wii connected to the onkyo i cannot leave that suggestion connection permanent 

This issue can be related to how the Onkyo receiver handshakes HDCP. If the receiver handshakes the HDCP with the display (when it is off or on a different HDMI input) then the receiver will remain n HDMI Repeater and not switch to HDMI Standalone Mode. This means that the receiver will not decode HDCP, so the player will disengage the HDMI interface as HDCP has been compromised.

If the receiver supports it, upgrade the firmware on the receiver.

Try connecting HDMI 1 direct to the display for video, and HDMI 2 direct to the receiver for audio and see if the same errors occur.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

What make and model is your TV? Have you tried plugging the Oppo directly to the TV? Have you tried using another cable?


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

8086 said:


> What make and model is your TV? Have you tried plugging the Oppo directly to the TV? Have you tried using another cable?


I am using an optoma hd20 projector. I did connect the oppo directly to the projo and it solved the problem but since i have also a xbox and wii connected to the avr i cannot leave that solution permanent. I ordered a redmere hdmi cable as someone else suggested and will see if that solve the problem 

It must have to do with cables cause noone else seems to have that problem


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Suggestion: Keep your AVR's current wiring configuration intact, HDMI and all. Add a smart hdmi switch between the receiver and the Oppo with nothing else connected to the HDMI switch. See if the switch helps with the handshaking process at all.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Hummmm excellent suggestion will try that 

Thanks


----------



## jmschnur (May 31, 2011)

Try turning on the Oppo, then the AVR, then the TV. this sequence should help the HDMI handshake .


Also make sure that all HDMI cables are wide band and are up to the latest standards even if the TV is not.

The 818 does a lot of checking and this handshake order with new cables may help.

It did with my daughters 50.4 which is very similar.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

jmschnur said:


> Try turning on the Oppo, then the AVR, then the TV. this sequence should help the HDMI handshake .
> 
> 
> Also make sure that all HDMI cables are wide band and are up to the latest standards even if the TV is not.
> ...


With my DTR-7.6 it doesn't matter which order you power up. I would also go to monoprice.com and order a new set of their high end cables for $10 or whatever.


----------

